
Remote code execution through type confusion in Ghostscript - lelf
https://lgtm.com/blog/ghostscript_CVE-2018-19134_exploit
======
saagarjha
The union mentioned is missing a couple of elements that would be useful to
mention: this threw me off for a bit because the ones that were used were not
in the list.

------
rando444
Fascinating exploit, and well written writeup. Kudos to the author.

